# Wild caudatum



## gonewild (Sep 30, 2006)

Here are some images of what I assume is P. caudatum. If I'm wrong please correct me.
The plant is growing at about 1200 meters elevation (4000 feet).







It is growing right below the upper waterfall.






Here is a closeup of the same flower.






Happy to answer any questions you might have.


----------



## Mahon (Sep 30, 2006)

Looks to be _Phrag. caudatum_ to me... very nice shot!

I think I also see some large Pleurothallis? 

-Pat


----------



## silence882 (Sep 30, 2006)

Very cool!

What was it rooted in/on?

--Stephen


----------



## gonewild (Sep 30, 2006)

Mahon said:


> Looks to be _Phrag. caudatum_ to me... very nice shot!
> 
> I think I also see some large Pleurothallis?
> 
> -Pat



Yes, they are Pleurothallis.


----------



## gonewild (Sep 30, 2006)

silence882 said:


> Very cool!
> 
> What was it rooted in/on?
> 
> --Stephen



Growing on rock and rooted in about 8 inches of moss. But not rooted to the rock. The roots grow entirely within the moss. The moss often nearly covers the plant 3 or 4 inches above the crown like a mulch. I don't know if the moss is the same as sphagnum moss but it looks very similar.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 30, 2006)

Looks like it may have been quite a climb to get to it!


----------



## Heather (Sep 30, 2006)

Excellent!!! What fun to see these in situ in person!


----------



## Rick (Sep 30, 2006)

Very nice!!

What are the temperatures like there?


----------



## gonewild (Sep 30, 2006)

SlipperFan said:


> Looks like it may have been quite a climb to get to it!



The hardest part was crossing the river. But fortunately a bridge downriver made in possible. The actual climb up the waterfall was not so bad. So many orchid and other plant species to look at made the going slow anyway.


----------



## gonewild (Sep 30, 2006)

Heather said:


> Excellent!!! What fun to see these in situ in person!



It is fun to find them! The caudatums are real show offs, each and everyone..


----------



## gonewild (Sep 30, 2006)

Rick said:


> Very nice!!
> 
> What are the temperatures like there?



Very comfortable. But we were acclimated to the climate. People traveling with us often found the climate on the warm side. Daytime temperatures are usually in the 80's and nights cooler in the mid 70's. This is during the colder dry season. The nighttime lows may drop into the 50's during an occasional Antarctic cold front, but this is only a few times per year. During the warm season daytime temperatures may break 100 (rarely).


----------



## NYEric (Oct 2, 2006)

Too cool. E.


----------



## Drorchid (Oct 2, 2006)

Very Cool pictures. Thanks for sharing. And yes it looks Like Phrag. caudatum to me.


Robert


----------



## Gilda (Oct 7, 2006)

:drool: What pictures ! :clap: I am green with envy !!


----------



## Gideon (Oct 8, 2006)

Fantastic photos


----------

